# Deca for joints and spine



## yogiart (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi guys,
This is my first post here in this site. I have used anabolics ten years ago. I had two cycles. I am 47 years old and I want to go on one cycle to heal my joints and my lower spine. 
I have lower back pain for about 7 years. doctors are telling me that there is nothing wrong with my back. He wants me to do Physical therapy again even though I already told him it didn't work. he wants me to do PT for few more month THEN he would consider local steroid injections. 

I used deca in 2006. it was my second and last cycle. I haven't used ever since. but I remember that all my joints felt really good. I am wondering if I should try deca at low dose, about 150-200 along with test e or c at 300-400/week for 8 weeks followed by a PCT. 

As a 47 years old male without any troubles in the test levels, I believe that I can regain my test levels back. I'd love to hear your opinions about this.


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm in the back injury hall of fame too. Also 54yrs and had two surgeries last year. My experience with deca was more with limp dick with deca but "some" relief yes with knees/some joints. My back seemed to be more receptive to EQ but to have the most out of that it's best to run long - 14+ weeks. The back is tricky as everyone can have different things. Nerves are the big challenge or were for me. So maybe read up on EQ and see what that does for you. I just re-up'd on mine just for that reason!


----------



## yogiart (Oct 23, 2017)

I've had only two cycles. one was test only and the other was test/deca. both were ten years ago. I got the deca dick but it went away after I upped the test dose to twice as much as deca. 
As far as EQ, I never tried it. I heard that I can get anxiety from it. I am susceptible to anxiety. I got anxiety from dbol and I had to stop it. 

Curious, what is the eq equivalence of 200/week of deca? Ruffly of course?


----------



## BadGas (Oct 31, 2017)

My blasting hard days are over.. but I'm very thankful for Test & Nandrolone. They accomplish everything you seek, in relatively small to moderate dose. 

I've been running 400mg Test & 200mg Nandrolone week since May & feel great. I use Pharmacom Pharma Mix 4 from BasicStero.. it's 600mg per mL. So yes., 1mL per week for me.. that's n boom done. It's effects are extremely undeniable. Highly recommend.



yogiart said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first post here in this site. I have used anabolics ten years ago. I had two cycles. I am 47 years old and I want to go on one cycle to heal my joints and my lower spine.
> I have lower back pain for about 7 years. doctors are telling me that there is nothing wrong with my back. He wants me to do Physical therapy again even though I already told him it didn't work. he wants me to do PT for few more month THEN he would consider local steroid injections.
> 
> ...


----------

